# Vergleich der Siemens Visualisierungssysteme



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

Hallo,
mich würde mal ein direkter Vergleich zwischen den Visualsierungssystemen WinCC, WinCC flexible und Protool interessieren, speziell wo die größten Unterschiede liegen. 

Gruß

stef


----------



## Josef (17 September 2005)

Hallo Stef,

ProTool
     [list:9cc8eaf6d6]
ProTool/Lite[list:9cc8eaf6d6]
Nur Projektierungssoftware für Bediengeräte
Lauffähig ab Windows 98
            [*]ProTool/Pro
Bedienen und Beobachten von einzelnen PC's                aus auf der Maschinenebene
Enthält ProTool/Pro RT Runtimesoftware
Enthält ProTool/Pro CS Projektierungssoftware
Lauffähig ab Windows 98
[/list:u:9cc8eaf6d6]
[*]WinCC

WinCC SCADA-System
[list:9cc8eaf6d6]
Optionen
Add-ins
         [*]WinCC flexible ES (Engenierinsoftware)

Projektieren von Bediengeräten
Bedienen und Beobachten
Mehrere Versionen (Es können je nach Version verschiedene Bediengeräte projektiert werden.)
[list:9cc8eaf6d6]
WinCC flexible 2005 Advanced
WinCC flexible 2005 Standard
WinCC flexible 2005 Compact
WinCC flexible 2005 Micro
[*]Optional WinCC flexible ChangeControl erhältlich zur Versions- und Projektarchivierungskontrolle
[*]Lauffähig auf Windows 2000/XP Professional[/list:u:9cc8eaf6d6]
          [*]WinCC flexible RT (Runtimesoftware)

Maschinennahe einzelplatz Visualisierung mit drei verschiedenen PowerTags
 Verschiedene Optionen erhältlich
[list:9cc8eaf6d6]
WinCC flexible RT Archiv (Archivierung von Prozessdaten und Meldungen)
WinCC flexible RT Recieps (Verwaltung von Produktion- und Maschinendaten)
WinCC flexible RT Audit[list:9cc8eaf6d6]
Aufzeichnung von Bedienoperationen
Elektronische Unterschrift für Benutzer
Unterstützung von Qualitätsanforderungen (EAN-Code)
Mit ChangeContorl Rückverfolgbarkeit von Versionsänderungen
[*]WinCC flexible RT OPC-Server
Kommunikation mit Applikationen von verschiedenen Herstellern
Mehrplatzfähig
[*]WinCC flexible Sm@rtService
Fernwartung über das Internet/Intranet
E-mail Versand
Systemdiagnose über HTML-Seiten
Mehrplatzfähig
[*]WinCC flexible Sm@rtAccess (Kommunikation zwischen HMI-Systemen
[*]WinCC flexible ProAgent (Prozessfehlerdiagnose)
[*]WinCC flexible WinBDE (Maschinendatenmanagement)
[/list:u:9cc8eaf6d6][*] Lauffähig auf Windows 2000/XP Professional
    [/list:u:9cc8eaf6d6]
[/list:u:9cc8eaf6d6][/list:u:9cc8eaf6d6]


mfg
Josef


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2005)

hi, wenn wir schon bei einem so interessanten thema sind hab ich auch gleich mal noch ne frage:
was ist der unterschied zwischen win cc und  pcs7.
danke


----------



## Lazarus™ (17 September 2005)

Hallo Gast,

Das ist etwa so als ob du den Unterschied Apfel zu Birne Fragstr ;-)

WinCC ist ein Scada-System, also Visualisierung etc. PCS7 ist aber grob beschrieben eine SPS im PC (Leitsystem).Also gänzlich was anderes...


----------



## old_willi (17 September 2005)

Hallo,
WinCC ist ein Visualisierungssystem das mit entsprechenden Treibern mit verschiedenen Steuerungen gekoppelt werden kann.
PCS7 ist ein Paket, bestehend aus Hardware und Software.
Hardware ist Simatic S7 400
Software ist
 - Step 7
 - CFC
 - SCL
 - PDM
 - WinCC
PCS7 ist als Ersatz für Teleperm gedacht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 September 2005)

Hallo,

WinCC wurde schon erklärt.

PCS heißt wohl Process Control System oder auf deutsch Prozessleitsystem.

Es umfasst alle Software, Rechner und SPSen die benötigt 
werden, um einen Prozess zu steuern.

Einen guten Überblick über PCS7 erhält man hier:
https://pcs.khe.siemens.com/efiles/pcs7/support/pdf/e20001-a211-p280.pdf

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2005)

alles klar, es ist also wirklich ein himmelweiter unterschied zwischen beiden systemen , vielen dank für die infos und auch den interessanten link .
mfg


----------



## Josef (18 September 2005)

*Fehler entdeckt!*



			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Einen guten Überblick über PCS7 erhält man hier:
> https://pcs.khe.siemens.com/efiles/pcs7/support/pdf/e20001-a211-p280.pdf




Wobei ich anmerken möchte das die MAMUR NA 64 
Inzwischen zurückgezogen wurde, auf die die Übersicht PCS 7 auf Seite 4 hinweißt.  
Aber sonst eine schöne und interessante Lektüre!

mfg
Josef


----------

